# Spray pump question



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a pump that is not building adequate pressure...actually it seems like it would be adequate but it's "leaking." The problem is product drips out of the gun whether it's triggered or not. We took the valves and everything we could out and cleaned everything thoroughly. It seems like some of the rubber seals may need replaced, not sure if that would cause this problem or not. 
We ran some water through the pump, it drips from the tip of the gun....the pressure builds, when you trigger it sprays, but doesn't rebuild pressure properly because the gun keeps dripping. 
We tried 3 different guns and tips, and 3 different hoses....same thing happened everytime. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

repack your gun.


----------



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

repack gun or pump?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

gun, thats whats leaking.


----------



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

tried 3 different guns, none of them had this problem before..you think all 3 have the same problem now?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

you say that the paint is leaking from the gun, not the sprayer pump.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Infinity Remodeling said:


> It seems like some of the rubber seals may need replaced, not sure if that would cause this problem or not.
> We ran some water through the pump, it drips from the tip of the gun....the


probably


----------



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

yea, it's the gun, but it's the exact same problem with all three guns...I guess if it's the guns it's the guns...I don't spray much so I've never packed one


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The guns for sure


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You have three bad gun's. What we use to call on the railroad (Bad Order). Fixem or toss em.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Once you get the packings in, hold back on the trigger while you are putting the top (end) piece on, if not it will score the new ball end of the packing.

Clean Clean Clean.. always clean your equipment. You will save a TON of downtime.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Once you get the packings in, hold back on the trigger while you are putting the top (end) piece on, if not it will score the new ball end of the packing.
> 
> Clean Clean Clean.. always clean your equipment. You will save a TON of downtime.


And dry your eyes while your at it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Try the 4th gun


----------



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback...I feel like a moron everytime I post on here but the feedback's very helpful


----------



## completespray (Jul 14, 2010)

You definitely need to repack the guns if they are leaking out the front. Cleaning them wont do you any good. The small amount of pressure you are losing from your gun shouldn't affect your spraying pressure much. If you aren't getting good pressure, you may need packings for your sprayer as well.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

A serious paint goober could definitely be the culprit, so cleaning would be a good place to start because it is necessary from time to time anyways. Start with your oldest gun so you can gain experience before you move on to the newer ones. The packing kits are pricey so it is worth a shot. Most likely you will need a vise.


----------

